# ADSL Verbindung nicht stabil!



## marcoX (23. Oktober 2003)

Hi,

bitte entschuldigt meine vielen Threads, aber ich habe halt sehr viele Fragen und möchte sie
nicht in einem zusammenfassen ...

Meine ADSL Verbindung hört in unregelmäßigen Abständen einfach auf. D.h. das Modem
ruht sich aus, ich muss es dann neu starten, dann funktioniert es wieder einige Zeit.

Gibt es da eine Lösung, dass die Verbindung bestehen bleibt?

Marco


----------



## JoelH (24. Oktober 2003)

*hmm,*

was hast du denn für ein Modem , naja und es gibt eine Einstellung welche die Verbindung kappt wenn eine bestimmte Zeitspanne nichts passiert ist. Aber frag mich mal gerade wo die ist  Wie auch immer guck mal da http://www.adsl4linux.de dort gibbet sovieel tutorials da steht das auch mit dabei , ich hab die Scripts einmal eingerichtet und seit dem gehts.


----------



## marcoX (24. Oktober 2003)

Hallo,

das ist ein Alcatel "Speed Touch Home" Modem welches ich benutze.
Ich glaube die Einstellung ist unter Yast bei Netzwerkkarte/DSL.
Die hab ich auf 0 gestellt, da laut Yast die Verbindung nie gekappt werden sollte.


----------

